# Behold......the Quadruple.



## wutang

A while back I stuffed one fattie inside another. Later I made a triple.  So logically the next step was the Quad. So here we go. I used pizza toppings, pepperoni, mozzerella, mushrooms, onions, green peppers. 

I started by grinding some pork butts & bacon and making italian sausage. Here is 3 lbs of sausage.


The sausage sat in the fridge overnight then I blended it with 1 lb of ground beef for 4 lbs total.  Here is 1/4 lb meat rolled out with some toppings


Placed that at the end of another 1/2 lb of meat and more toppings then rolled up


Then placed the double and the end of another 1 1/4 lbs and even more toppings


Then placed the triple at the end of about 2 more lbs and more toppings. I made sure to leave room at the opposite end to make a good seal


The quad fattie rolled up


On the UDS with some ribs


It took almost exactly 4 hours to hit 165 internal


I let it rest about 10 minutes then sliced it open

The drool inducing close-up


This thing rocked. Great homemade sausage flavor. Good stuff. I am not sure I will go for the Quintuple but you never know.


----------



## codymcgee

that thing is a monster!


----------



## rbranstner

Nice work.


----------



## pignit




----------



## the iceman

It... *is...* *ALIVE!!! *


----------



## gnubee

Quote......"I am not sure I will go for the Quintuple but you never know" 

Well if you eat very many of those delicious looking quads you will probably need a quintuple by-pass to re-route all that cholesterol in your system. 

Damm that thing looks good!!!


----------



## thunderdome

Wow.


----------



## marty catka

I gained 5 lbs. just looking at the pics!


----------



## timtimmay

That is awesome.  Keep going until it is the same circumference as your plate.


----------



## scarbelly

What a great looking monster.


----------



## memphisbud

Bwahahahaha!!  The mad Fattiest!  Incredible and looks delicious!


----------



## the dude abides

RUN PEOPLE!  IT'S THE ATTACK OF THE QUADRUPLE FATTY!

Great work as usual WuTang.







 for pushing the envelope.  I'm impressed that it held together so well.


----------



## dyce51

Quadruple.....BYPASS That is!!!! That Fattie looks KILLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## benjaminr

I like the creativity with the layers. The only thing is where are the different toppings? Each layer should be its own little world that all comes together at the end. That would be neat to see.


----------



## jak757

WOW....that gives new meaning to the name, fattie!

Impressive looking.  Not to mention tasty looking too.

Great job!!!


----------



## dirt guy

I'm speechless.......


----------



## wutang

I had originally planned on doing it that way. Keeping with the pizza theme, I was going to do one layer pepperoni, one cheese, one with the veggies, etc. But decided at the last minute to do it this way. There is always next time.


----------



## aeroforce100

QUICK!!!  Think up a fancy name and submit to Wikipedia as the inventor!!!

Seriously,  W O W !!!  Awesome job!


----------



## erain

sheesh, i dare ya adam, no make that a double death dare on the quint!!! you and me both no it gonna happen dont we LOL  nice job bro!!!


----------



## denver dave

You have taken Fattie world to a new level. I'm still trying to get my single fattie to look like something more than a mutant.

Well done!!!!


----------



## wutang

Right after doing this one I thought "this is as big as I ever need to go"  But now that I have thought about it for a day or so I am thinking that I have to do it eventually. Just because it would be fun. And I can't really let anyone else do it before me. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 So you are right, I am sure the quint will be done one of these days.


----------



## mgwerks

Hmmmm.  Now if I make one of those, and stuff it inside a boneless baby suckling pig...


----------



## fourthwind

Half way through the pictures I was wondering how much bacon it would take to wrap that thing. lol  Great looking fatty!


----------



## pandemonium

Dam thats a fattie!! im not a big fan of the fatties but that looks good, nice job.


----------



## hogfan40

I would say go for the 5 layer fattie, and before you eat it call the paramedics... Just in case


----------



## meateater

Holy Heart Attack BatMan!! That is freaking awesome!


----------



## sweet chops bbq

That is one nice looking fatty.


----------



## forluvofsmoke

That is just down-right INSANE!!!!!!!!!

Nicely done, brother!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









You do have me seriously considering a project for my next days-off smoke, though.......it was just a thought, but now I see the true scope of things, and, it won't seem so crazy after seeing this beast of yours.

Don't worry, it's not a quintuplet fattie!!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


Eric


----------



## john3198

Over the top, wutang. Gives me some ideas, though. Stay tuned.


----------



## wutang

I like the way you think. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad I could give a little inspiration.  I look forward to seeing what you guys come up with.


----------



## swinging meat

That is one of the best things I have ever seen in my life.


----------



## badfrog

its BEAUTIFUL...!


----------



## hdsmoke

I swear Ive seen a lot of cool stuff in my life...but that...was....awesome!  But sorry about your arteries...  

Slightly modified quote from....?


----------



## bigbaldbbq

DAMN!!! I think I actually felt an artery get harder! That's awesome!!


----------



## jamminjimi

uumm!! WOW!!


----------



## etcher1

Man we need to get Gneiss here to record that record!  How many pigs were used to make that thing?


----------



## rdknb

That look great, well done


----------



## buttsmoker

I dub thee the "Quadruple bypass"


----------



## mistabob

Hahaha, that is so awesome!!!  :D  Nice work, I'm jealous!


----------



## treegje

That is a thing of beauty! Nice smoke ring


----------



## flyfishjeep

I just felt my arteries tighten up a bit.  Is chest pain normal when looking at these pictures...?

WOW!  What a stud!  Just don't show these pictures to your cardiologist.


----------



## gruelurks

I have total respect for that assembly, and hope you take this light-heartedly, but you should submit that to http://thisiswhyyourefat.com/ :-)

That site never ceases to amaze me with the crazy dishes that people make and submit, but I rarely see a fatty cross the page.

Nice Que!


----------



## timtimmay

That website is pretty cool.


----------



## wutang

I used to look at that site all the time but haven't in a while. Actually I have submitted other fatties to them in the past but they were never posted. Maybe I should send them this one.


----------



## jd08

I'm pretty sure you can caim that thing as a dependent on your taxes.


----------

